
Ask a Stupid Question Day (Holiday) - Mz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ask_a_Stupid_Question_Day
======
a3n
Which day is Ask a Stupid Question Day?

~~~
Mz
That would be today! Which is why I posted it.

Thank you for asking.

------
bediger4000
How much does the cost to employers of US health care drive US jobs offshore?

